# SJ: What is Your Overview of Being the Majority Type?



## Mutatio NOmenis

WickedQueen said:


> According to Estimated Frequencies of Types - CAPT.org, below are the statistics of SJs in USA at 2002:
> ESTJ 8-12%, ESFJ 9-13%, ISTJ 11-14%, ISFJ 9-14%
> 
> It's well known that we are the majority of the MBTI type. My questions are:
> 
> 
> Why, do you think, we become the majority of all types? I'm getting my gun...
> How do you think or feel as the most common type (at least in USA)? N/A
> Do you believe that the world is better this way, or do you prefer other type (SP, NT, or NF) as the majority (just wondering "if")? More NT's, but we need lots of SJ minions to work for u.
> How do you want the society to work? In a more egalitarian, socialized manner than what the U.S. has.
> What do you want to say about your own type? Mine against the world.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


What it's like to be in opposition ot SJ's:





And @SJ's:


----------



## Linnifae

I adore SJs. A good friend of mine is an ESFJ, and she's so uplifting to be around. I have an ISTJ father who kept me sane and taught me so much throughout the years, my ISFJ mom is more compassionate than anyone I've ever known. I don't know if know any more SJs or not, but the ones that I know beyond a shadow of a doubt, I definitely have mostly good to say about them.


----------



## ENTPreneur

The "problem" with SJs is that they are judgemental/condemning of people with different views (generalizing here). As an ENTP, I do NOT judge an SJ in this way; I accept them for what they are and try to understand them. I adapt. 

But seldom do they return this favor. They "know" what is right and best at all time. Not that open-minded to to other ways. That can be annoying at times.

BTW, father is ISTJ, colleague ISTJ.


----------



## Drea

I've got a few SJ friends.  They're good people, mostly.


----------



## Obstructions

If there are so many SJ's...were did they all go?


----------



## Rowan

this is off-topic for sure, but from what i have read ISFJ's are hated the most-especially by INTP's. i am sorry to hear other types are receiving the same negative energy....yet interesting that ENTP's are hating on the ISTJ's....and from what i have read INTP's hate on the ISFJ's......is there a pattern here? lol or just hate?


----------



## Scar

Frannyy said:


> lol, yeah- it's usually in the other forums. ENTPs really hate us. One ENTP said he wished that ISTJs would all die


That's some crappy logic coming from an "intelectual" 

I don't know many SJs.

The lead guitarrist in my band is an ISTJ and for a period of time we couldn't stop fighting over stuff. In the end somehow peace prevailed and we enjoy a healthy friendship.

I think it all boils down to accepting the other person and tolerance ^_^


----------



## dagnytaggart

Frannyy said:


> lol, yeah- it's usually in the other forums. ENTPs really hate us. One ENTP said he wished that ISTJs would all die


That's no ENTP. I like ISTJs, they seem to enjoy my odd humor, and they're great at covering the pesky details. An ENTP pipe dream. Plus, get them to relax, and they're a riot! It's only the few SJs who stupidly try to force their ways on me who face my wrath (or escape).


----------



## Antithesis

My ESFJ sister said she doesn't like being less 'special' than me.

I said meeting more people on average who think something like you do isn't really a bad thing....


----------



## Catfish

I hope you don't mind me participating. I just want to spread some love for the SJs here. 



WickedQueen said:


> According to Estimated Frequencies of Types - CAPT.org, below are the statistics of SJs in USA at 2002:
> ESTJ 8-12%, ESFJ 9-13%, ISTJ 11-14%, ISFJ 9-14%
> 
> It's well known that we are the majority of the MBTI type. My questions are:
> 
> 
> Why, do you think, we become the majority of all types?
> How do you think or feel as the most common type (at least in USA)?
> Do you believe that the world is better this way, or do you prefer other type (SP, NT, or NF) as the majority (just wondering "if")?
> How do you want the society to work?
> What do you want to say about your own type?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


1. Hmm… From a natural selection-ish view, I'd say it's because you SJs are grounded in concrete reality, which, much as I like to ignore it sometimes, is actually pretty important. I'd imagine a strong foundation in the "real world" and a talent for planning and administering resources and whatnot would significantly contribute to survival.

2. Ahaha. Nope. (It might be good INFPs aren't as common, 'cause if we were, a lot more people would sit around dreaming and discussing abstract concepts and nothing would ever actually get done. )

3. Hmmm, good question. As an idealist, of course I always think things could be better. But I'm glad there are so many SJs who are willing to devote their time to ensuring everything runs smoothly. While other types can view an SJ's mannerisms as "pushy," (I admit that I've felt that my ISTJ dad is a bit too rigid at times) it seems to me that the intentions are good, and you just want to do things in a way that you know will work. Honestly, I'm glad there are SJs who are happy to serve the community by taking care of the logistics. I would be bored out of my skull. So, in short, I just want to say that I do appreciate you guys. Thank you for working to keep the world from operating via absolute chaos.  (Oh dear, did I even answer the question?)

4. Ahhhhhh, that… perfectly, of course.  But seriously, I… I don't know. I just want a society that is fair and egalitarian where everyone feels loved and significant. (Yeah, I'm a dreamer, I know. Comes with the territory.)

5. Well, I'm not an SJ so I don't think this applies. Hopefully my feelings toward SJs en masse have been made clear.


----------



## affezwilling

1) In the real world there is a simple reason for the over abundance of SJ's - natural necessity. It takes very few NT's to innovate an idea or concept which makes us the minority. It takes less of us to have the impact on society that is necessary of us. There are more NF's than NT's because they are needed to steer society in the right direction. X number of NT's are needed per area whereas X number of NF's are required per capita. SP's are the 2nd most common because they are needed to (literally) build a society. more hands make for lighter work. Once the society is established the SP is only necessary for restructuring, but are still highly needed. The SJ's are the most common because you ARE the establishment. Once the society is established you are the ones necessary to keep it going. We need you for the same reason we need the SP's...more hands, lighter work.

2) In the virtual world the NF's and NT's are more abundant because it's our world. The internet is a world of possibilities, concepts and dreams which is what NF's and NT's are all about. Of course we're going to gravitate towards something that's built for us, by us. The intuitive are the majority here because the sensors are too busy with the so called "real world". I'm happy to be part of the majority in the virtual because it gives me a collective to defer to, but I'm also happy to be a rarity in reality because it's nice to not be a drone.

3) If we reversed any of the roles and made any of the other types into the majority nothing would ever get done. If the SP's were the majority a lot of useless stuff would be made, but nothing would be accomplished. If the NF's were the majority we'd be so worried about everything being fair and everyone getting enough hugs that we'd be afraid of actually doing anything because "*gasp* it might hurt someones fragile feeling and that's not very nice". If the NT's were the majority we would know everything that was going to happen over the next 1,000 year, which of course would be nothing since we would be so busy learning about what's going to happen that we wouldn't actually do anything.

4) I wish people would learn to lead, follow, or get the hell out of the way. I think society would be great if everyone was allowed to do whatever they please, think however they want to think, and be however they want to be as long as it's not at the expense of anyone else, doesn't hurt anyone or destroy anything that's not theirs to destroy, took responsibility for themselves and face the consequences for their actions.

5) Don't be mad that we're so awesome };-P. Be glad that there's not more of us though, there is such a thing as too much of a good thing. I wouldn't want to be anything other than an ENTP, but I'm really glad that we have the other types to keep us ballanced.


----------



## chaeriean

_1. Why, do you think, we become the majority of all types?_

probably because we get things done. that's just the way it is. if there weren't sjs society would probably built out of nerf.

_2. How do you think or feel as the most common type (at least in USA)?_

i'm not unique QQ crying from lack of special snowflakeness right now.

_3. Do you believe that the world is better this way, or do you prefer other type (SP, NT, or NF) as the majority (just wondering "if")?_

i'm sure i'll get a lot of flak for this but i don't think the world would be capable of functioning as much as it is if sjs weren't the majority. we're dependable, hardworking, organized, and responsible. further than that, we know all of this and we like being this way. 

_4. How do you want the society to work?_

i'm pretty fine with how it works now, to be honest.

_5. What do you want to say about your own type?_

i like my type. i think we have a lot of potential, and i think there are probably quite a few of us running about with the wrong type because when someone is considered "deep", they're considered intuitive, "logical" and they're considered a thinker. isfjs are more complex, and rational, i think, than people give em credit for.


----------



## StrixAluco

I'm going to ask a stupid question but : why do you care so much about being liked/hated by others ? If they judge you on your type, they are clearly stupid. If they don't like you after talking to you, it's no big deal.


----------

